# Need a Fulfillment Center Asap



## rgelhausen (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello,

I need a fulfillment center that can integrate into DecoNetwork's software. In other words the purchase process needs to be seamless. An order is made, it goes to fulfillment, and is sent to the customer (dropshipped)

We would even be willing to give you access to the back end office to get all needed information for the print.

We are open to product lines but would specifically be dealing with shirts. 

Screen Printing or DTG is fine Embroidered would be great to.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

I just sent you a private message.



rgelhausen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need a fulfillment center that can integrate into DecoNetwork's software. In other words the purchase process needs to be seamless. An order is made, it goes to fulfillment, and is sent to the customer (dropshipped)
> 
> ...


----------

